# My Bee Yard



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

At this time of year there still under the snow, but heres a few pics of my hives.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good. I assume those brown, square table-like creations between the hives are for placing holding boxes during inspection -- smart!

Matt


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

Yes they come in real handy for placing supers on


----------

